# مرايات تفتيش أسفل السيارات



## اسماء الغريب (3 مارس 2013)

الشركة العربية للنظم
م/أسمـــــــــــــــاء الغـــــــــــريــــــــــب
[email protected]
33050338-33038720-01004865226-01283421777
سنترال,فاكس,كاميرا,مراقبة,سرقة,انذار,حريق,اطفاء,اذاعة,داخلية,اكسس,كنترول
www.elarabiasys.com
299 ش السودان - المهندسين
33050338 - 33038720
01283421777 - 01004865226
هدفنا .. رضاء العميل أولا 
سابقة أعمالنا .. خير شاهد على انجازاتنا
العربية للنظم .. الحلول المتكاملة	
====================


About Us

تأسست الشركة العربية للنظم فى فبراير 2004 لتعلن بداية مرحلة جديدة من مراحل تطور الشركات العاملة فى مجال الاتصالات والحماية وذلك على مستوى الشركات والهيئات من جهة والأفراد من جهة اخرى .
رسالتنا
رسالتنا توفير الحلول الأمنية الفعالة والكاملة للشركات والأفراد للتصدى للتهديدات الناجمة من وقوع الحوادث الأمنية المختلفة و تتمثل فى توفير أنظمة المراقبة ألتلفيزيونيه وأنظمة إنذار وإطفاء الحريق وكذلك أنظمة الإنذار ضد السرقة و البوابات الأمنية وأجهزة الكشف عن المعادن ويضاف إليها الأنظمة الخاصة بالمنشات والتى تتمثل فى أنظمة الإذاعة الداخلية والسنترالات الرقمية وأجهزة الحضور والانصراف للعاملين .

رؤيتنا 
إن رؤيتنا في الشركة العربية للنظم ، هى تقديم أعلى مستوى من الجودة فى تقديم الخدمات ، والدقة ، والسرعة وذلك من خلال فريق عمل مدرب و على أعلى مستوى من الوعى والمهارة الفنية والتقنية والإبداع 
فالمشروع بالنسبة لنا ما هو إلا لوحة نرسمها بمهارتنا وخبرتنا ليبقى توقيع راسمها أمام أعين معجبيها 

هدفنا 
ان من أهم عوامل النجاح .. المحافظة عليه .. ومن هذا المنطلق فقد جعلنا هدفنا المحافظة على نجاحات الآخرين بما يساعدهم فى الاستمرار فى نجاحاتهم

Services

تتلخص خدماتنا فى القيام بتصميم وتوريد وتركيب وصيانة الأنظمة الآتية :-
-	السنترالات الرقمية وعدد التليفون و أجهزة الفاكس وأجهزة الانتركم .
-	أنظمة كاميرات المراقبة وتشمل الكاميرات بمختلف أنواعها ( ثابتة – متحركة – خارجية – داخلية – ذات الرؤية الليلية – العاملة على شبكة الانترنت – أجهزة التسجيل المرئى – أجهزة الماتريكس – وحدات التحكم بالكاميرات – مقويات الإشارة – شاشات العرض – البروجيكتور )
-	أنظمة إنذار وإطفاء الحريق ( لوحات تقليدية ومعنونة – كروت – حساسات حريق ودخان – أجراس – كواسر – اسطوانات مختلفة السعات – اسبرنكر – فوم – بودرة جافة متعددة المراحل – اف ام 200 – ثانى أكسيد الكربون )
-	أنظمة إنذار السرقة ( لوحات – حساسات حركة – حساسات كسر الزجاج – حساسات فتح الأبواب – سارينة – دواسات )
-	أنظمة الحماية للمنشات ( بوابات أمنيه للأفراد – أجهزة كشف الحقائب – أجهزة كشف المعادن – أجهزة تفتيش السيارات )
-	أنظمة الإذاعة الداخلية والاستدعاء الصوتى ( مكبرات الصوت – سماعات سقف وحائط – المايكات – مازج – سى دى – راديو اف ام – لوحات استدعاء الممرضات )
-	انظمة أكسس كنترول ( ساعات بالبصمة الاصابع - بالكارت – بالكود – ببصمة الوجه – برامج التشغيل الخاصة بها ) – ( بوابات الجراجات الأفقية والرأسية ) 
هذا بالإضافة الى توفير عقود الصيانة للأنظمة سالفة الذكر .

فنحن متخصصون ولسنا هواه ...
نبذة عامة عن أعمال الشركة
====================
أنظمة إنذار وإطفاء الحريق :- 

مهندسون متخصصون في أعمال إنذار و إطفاء الحريق ( تصميم – توريد – تركيب – صيانة ) 
الماركات : ) ( MIRCOM – THORN – GST – SIMPLEX – NOPCO – NOTIFIRE

أعمال الإذاعة الداخلية ونظم النداء الصوتي ( Sound Systems ) : -
نقوم بالأعمال المختلفة الخاصة بنظم النداء الصوتي و نقائه من توريد وتركيب و صيانة السماعات والميكسر والأمبليفير . الماركات : ( BOSCH – TOA- JEDIA – INTER M – G+M )

أعمال السنترال :-
تقوم الشركة بتوريد وتركيب وتشغيل وصيانة السنترالات العادية والرقمية ( ديجيتال ) ماركة باناسونيك اليابانية بجميع سعتها وموديلاتها وكذلك سنترالات ( PANASONIC – NORTELL- SEMANS )

أعمال الفاكسات وعدد التليفون :- 
تقوم الشركة بتوريد وتركيب وتشغيل وصيانة الفاكسات والعدد التليفونية ماركة باناسونيك اليابانية بجميع موديلاتها 

أعمال ACCESS CONTOL :-
-	نقوم بتوريد وتركيب أجهزة حضور وإنصراف العاملين بالكود وبالكارت وبالبصمة .
-	البوابات الأمنية للكشف عن المعادن متعددة المناطق للافراد وللحقائب .
-	كواشف يدوية للكشف عن المعادن .
-	مرايات تفتيش أسفل السيارات .
-	بوابات الجراجات التى تعمل بالحركة الأفقية والرأسية .

أعمال الدوائر التليفزيونية المغلقة ( كاميرات المراقبة ) : - 
متخصصون بأعمال كاميرات المراقبة المختلفة الثابته Fixidوالمتحركة PTZ وكاميرات الرؤية الليلية IR و الكاميرات العاملة على شبكة الانترنتIP وكذلك اجهزة التسجيل المرئى DVR ووحدات التحكم وموزعات الاشارة وشاشات العرض ( توريد وتركيب وصيانة ماركات 
( PANASONIC – FINE – SANYO – HONEYWALL- INFINOVA )

عقود الصيانة : 
تقوم الشركة بتلبية احتياجات السادة العملاء بتوفير أنظمة الصيانة المختلفة لجميع الأنظمة


----------

